# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Segura >  Murcia y el agua: Historia de una pasión

## ARAGORM

Hola a todos, aquí os dejo el enlace de un interesante documento, sobre la historia del agua en la Región de Murcia.
http://servicios.laverdad.es/murcia_agua/index.htm

El cual tiene 15 capítulo interesantes:

Capítulo 1
 El agua en la región de Murcia: un elemento preciado y escaso

Capítulo 2
 Nuestros tatarabuelos y el agua. Orígenes de la lucha por el dominio del agua en Murcia

 Capítulo 3
 Los señores del agua

Capítulo 4
 Una bendición del cielo aprovechada por los hombres. El agua de lluvia

Capítulo 5
 Del Staber griego al Segura cristiano. Recorrido por un río vital

Capítulo 6
 Las acequias y las aguas muertas: un complejo laberinto al descubierto

Capítulo 7 
El riego. De los sistemas tradicionales a las técnicas de regadío del siglo XXI 

Capítulo 8
 Ingenios hidráulicos: norias, aceñas y molinos

Capítulo 9
 Las avenidas: una lacra ancestral

Capítulo 10
 Sacando agua de las piedras. El aprovechamiento de las aguas subterráneas

 Capítulo 11
 Los trasvases en la región: una historia centenaria

Capítulo 12
 Los embalses murcianos. De la defensa contra las avenidas al abastecimiento humano

Capítulo 13
 La Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura

 Capítulo 14
 El abastecimiento de agua potable en la región

 Capítulo 15
 Desalinización de agua marina

Espero que lo disfrutéis.
Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

Hola amigo ARAGORM  :Smile: 

Hace tiempo que no te veía por aquí, muchas gracias por el enlace, parece interesante.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

Gracias por el aporte ARAGORM, parece muy interesante.

----------

